# Tonights baby backs



## txpgapro (Oct 20, 2005)

Two firsts for me tonight.  Baby back ribs, and my kettle.  Just decided that I was hungry for ribs.  Local butcher sold me 2 racks of baby's for $2.99/lb.  Kinda late but I'm all over it.  Peeled the membrane off, cut 'em in half.  Soaking in a little apple juice right now while the coals get hot.  Put the coals on the side.  Then I'll put a dry pan in the middle.  Rub the ribs with something I dreamed up and load up the rib rack.  Gonna throw some hickory chunks on the side for some good smoke.  Cook 2 hours, then foil with a little sauce, cook an hour more, then firm them up for 1/2 hour or so.  Late dinner tonight.  Me and Letterman.


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 20, 2005)

Got the kettle steady at 240*.  Hopefully that's not too hot for a kettle.  First real cook on it.............alone.  Gonna wait an hour or so before I start spritzing.  I just hope the coals will last and hold temp for 3-4 hours.  I didn't get the hinged grate....yet.


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 20, 2005)

I guess I meant not to hot for baby backs in a kettle.  But I guess it makes no diffeence.  Just put them back on the grill after wrapping.  Sprayed them good with pineapple/apple juice and spoon some of my homemade BBQ suace on them.  Will take them out of the foil at about 11pm, throw them back on the grill for a few minutes, then to the plate.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 21, 2005)

Sounds great. How'd they come out?


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 21, 2005)

Sweet, hot and juicy!  Pics coming soon.


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 21, 2005)

Here's my first attempt with Baby Back Ribs on the Weber Kettle.

<iframe name="SnapGeniePlayer" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" src="http://www.snapgenie.com/ConfInt/snapgenie/LaunchButton.aspx?userid=7C812CC9-F61F-47B3-B3D8-B29B272AEE96&album=C7FAD631-58C6-499B-ADE1-B4621B5D9123&albumcode=RY6LLYF6" frameborder="0" width="200" height="140" scrolling=no noresize>Please upgrade to a browser that will support IFrames.</iframe>


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 21, 2005)

Great job Mike.  I love these SnapGenie presentations.  Ribs looked fantastic, looks like you got some nice carmelization on the ribs too!.  How did the hickory work out for you?  How was the smoke flavor?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 21, 2005)

Never done ribs on my kettle, but I'm always amazed how much smoke flavor I get in everything else I do.  Interested in hearing how the ribs took on the smoke.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 21, 2005)

Does anyone know if Windex can hurt your computer monitor?  I just got slobber all over it watching that Snap Genie show! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Man mike, its only 8:13 in the morning and I am already craving dinner.  Great job buddy.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 21, 2005)

Way to use the SnapGenie Mike...looked really good!


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 21, 2005)

After 2 hours I added a charcoal to both sides and a couple more pieces of hickory.  I'm surprised they turned out as good as they did.  Had a good smoke flavor and it wasn't too heavy.  My rub I threw together was good IMOHO!  Had a little crust of the corners of a couple of slabs.  I only cut the one 1/2 rack last night.  Didn't want to eat too much at 10:30.  I get lousy reception on my cell phone where I live as I'm right down close to the lake, and I'm too cheap to use the land line, so I was afraid that the sound might not be good.  And it's not, but it's ok.  Glad you enjoyed it.  Thought it would be fun to try Greg's little discovery.  I may do one with the construction pics of my new pit as well.


----------

